# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolunun Bitki Örtüsü

## ceydaaa

Anadolunun tabii bitki örtüsü üç grupta toplanır.

Karadeniz bitki örtüsü: Burada hakim bitki örtüsü ormandır. Deniz seviyesinden 2000 metre yüksekliğe kadar ormanlar vardır. 1200 metreye kadar olan kesimde meşe, gürgen, kestane ve çınar gibi yapraklarını döken ağaçlar; daha yukarılarda ise köknar, sarıçam, ladin, çam gibi iğne yapraklı ağaçlar yer alır. Kıyı dağlarının iç kısımlarında ise step bitki örtüsü hakimdir.

Akdeniz bitki örtüsü: Burada orman örtüsü daha seyrektir. Eteklerden 2200 metreye kadar orman örtüsü çıkar. Ağaçların çoğunluğu karaçam, katran ve sedir çeşitleridir. Güney bölgesinin dağlık kısımlarında yazları kuruyan otlaklara, dağ yamaçlarında kuraklığa ve sıcağa dayanan makilere rastlanır. Fıstık çamları ve zeytin ağaçları bölgeye has bitkilerdir.

Stepler (Bozkırlar): Memleketimizin iç kısımlarında stepler hakimdir. Ormanlar genellikle dağ yamaçlarında ve küçük parçalar halindedir. Su kenarlarında söğüt ve kavak ağaçlarına rastlanır. Bölgenin hakim bitkisi, yabani buğdaygiller ve soğanlı bitkilerdir. İlkbaharda yeşil kalan çayırlar geniş yer kaplar.

----------

